
Ask HN: Are there alternatives to the recurse centre? - craig
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.recurse.com&#x2F; looks great, as an educational retreat. But I&#x27;d be more interested in going somewhere other than new york perhaps somewhere closer to nature - tall order but is anyone aware of similar institutes?
======
dasmoth
It’s not quite the same thing as Recurse, but some of the previous instances
of Iverson College look absolutely idyllic.

[http://iversoncollege.com/](http://iversoncollege.com/)

------
seisvelas
I'm a developer in Mexico and this would be a perfect place to do something
like that, but I don't have the resources to make it happen and there isn't a
strong VC atmosphere here.

